# visual basic para envio de datos por medio de un  slot  PCI



## ikarus30 (Oct 27, 2006)

HOla : necesito el codigo ke me permita enviar y recibir datos por medio de un slot PCI. tengo la información para la transferencia por el BUs ISA. por si alguien la necesita


----------



## kr0n0s (Dic 14, 2006)

ikarus30 dijo:
			
		

> HOla : necesito el codigo ke me permita enviar y recibir datos por medio de un slot PCI. tengo la información para la transferencia por el BUs ISA. por si alguien la necesita




 Hola amigo yo tamb estaba buscando un programa para utilizar el bus ISA o PCI sin exito si puedieras ayudarme con lo del ISA.. necesito!! gracias


----------



## ikarus30 (Dic 26, 2006)

tengo un diagrama para una tarjeta decodificadora de puerto isa... mándame un mensaje y te envío el diagrama y el código de programación


----------



## lubeck (May 6, 2010)

uff! post del 2006

no se pierde nada con intentar....

Ikarus30

podrías compartir la información con la comunidad?

Saludos....


----------

